# Two More Trumpets



## ghost1066 (Jun 21, 2015)

It is so hot in the shop I worked early yesterday then went out after 8 last night and worked till around midnight trying to get somethings done. I got these two finished up and ready to look for new homes.

First is the last spindle blank of white oak burl and the other is some of @shadetree_1 cured Osage with an ABW bell I had to add since the blank was too short. Both have cumary mouthpieces which is the first time I have used it and it really sounds good on them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

Beauties ! That oak sure polishes up nice


----------



## CWS (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice work Tommy!
Curt


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Superb. Are they sold? I'm interested in that bois d' arc one. I don't have a trumpet call.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Superb. Are they sold? I'm interested in that bois d' arc one. I don't have a trumpet call.


Thanks Kevin no they aren't sold they need a good home. Let me know if you want that one it was the last blank I had of that Osage.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Tommy pm the payment details and ill pay you when i get home.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 21, 2015)

PM sent now I will go back and add my PP info in case you don't have it still.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tommy pm the payment details and ill pay you when i get home.


Kevin your call shipped today. Thanks again.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice figure in that oak. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Real nice.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2015)

I like em both! hard to pick my favorite....


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 4, 2015)

Those look Great! !!


----------

